# Polk In-Wall Advice



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Eveyone! Thanks for such a great web site and resource for putting together a theater room.

I am building a new home with a flex room that will be used as a part time home theater, part time family room. Because of this I have opted to go with built-in speakers vs free standing. I know that this is going to hurt my sound quality but this is the compromise I have to make. I have chosen Polk in-walls for my application. Does anybody here have any experience with the speakers listed below?

Center - Polk LCiC
Front L & R - Polk LC265i
Surrounds L & R - Polk TC65i
Surrounds Rear - Polk TC60i

Thanks in Advance!!!!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

havasusun said:


> I have chosen Polk in-walls for my application. Does anybody here have any experience with the speakers listed below?
> 
> Center - Polk LCiC
> Front L & R - Polk LC265i
> ...


No experience with them ...but looking at your sketch, I suggest you to either remove the TC65 completely or move them forward (look at this  Speaker Setup ), surrounds and back surrounds don't have to be the way you have them ....for that room size 5.1 will be okay.


----------



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

salvasol said:


> No experience with them ...but looking at your sketch, I suggest you to either remove the TC65 completely or move them forward (look at this  Speaker Setup ), surrounds and back surrounds don't have to be the way you have them ....for that room size 5.1 will be okay.


Thanks for the input. I can definitely leave out the rear L & R surrounds. Will it hurt the way my theater sounds if I leave them? Would you suggest a 6.1 system for this room? Is anything made in 6.1, amps set up to out put in 6.1? 
Thanks again


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

havasusun said:


> Thanks for the input. I can definitely leave out the rear L & R surrounds. Will it hurt the way my theater sounds if I leave them? Would you suggest a 6.1 system for this room? Is anything made in 6.1, amps set up to out put in 6.1?
> Thanks again


Most of the time when you have a 6.1 or 7.1 system, you'll place the front L+C+R and then SL+SR on the sides and SBL+SBR at the back to complete the system ...if you place them they way you have it in the sketch they won't sound right, the AVR sends different sound effects to them, you can try it before doing the final installation to see if you like the sound.

Any 7.1 AVR will play 6.1 ...when you setup the AVR is when you choose to use it as 7.1 or 6.1.


----------



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Most of the time when you have a 6.1 or 7.1 system, you'll place the front L+C+R and then SL+SR on the sides and SBL+SBR at the back to complete the system ...if you place them they way you have it in the sketch they won't sound right, the AVR sends different sound effects to them, you can try it before doing the final installation to see if you like the sound.
> 
> Any 7.1 AVR will play 6.1 ...when you setup the AVR is when you choose to use it as 7.1 or 6.1.


Thank you for the information. I have been spending hours it each day researching this stuff. I know where the term "drinking from a fire hose" comes from.

Thanks Again


----------

